# Thoughts needed



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

So I have a bit of a problem. I know of a lake that's private that I fish at quite a bit. It is stoked full of carp. The catch is, there is a crazy amount of underwater plant life growing up from the lake bed and takes up most of the lake. I use sweet corn on a bottom rig for all of my carping but I'm almost positive that whenever I cast out at this lake that either my hook is hidden by weeds from the fish OR gets wrapped up some how. 
I have caught them on a float rig earlier in the year before it got hot and all of the plants were there. 
But I tried recently and I can't get the bluegill to leave it alone long enough for the carp to have a go at it.
Has anyone else dealt with these conditions? Should I try new bait? Or a new rig? 
Any suggestions are appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I would just not use any weights. the corn wont sink as deep into the grass that way


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

But without weight, I don't think I'll be able to cast where they are without spooking them off.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

You could try and use a Santee Cooper set up. Google "Santee Cooper Fishing Rig" and it will come up.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

If you can't find a clear bottom to present your rigs to the Fish - your time is nearly wasted so make sure your tackle is going to be up to the task. (Nothing) is more crushing to my game than to have line or hook be what fails during a fight. 
I look for the largest mass of plants and fish the breaks/paths in between but in ponds I plan to spend time on I'll throw a garden rake head on a rope out to clear a section to fish. Sure this sounds extreme and makes all sorts of noise and clouds the water but the clearing you create (without chumming) will draw Fish just because the commotion & uncovered natural foods.
The most simple way to keeping your hooks clear & have enough weight to cast would be to make a simple quick oats & cream corn method mix that can be molded around your hook & sinker. The oats will bind like a rock and break down slow enough that the gills will have plenty of pecking before the carp find your hook baits.

Happy Hunting -


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot, City! I've rigged up a make shift Santee and it seemed to perform great in a clearer lake.

And awesome ideas Gary. I'm gonna have to figure out this rake trick haha.

Thanks for all the feedback, fellas!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a bit late to the party, but Gary is right on the money. In addition to using a rake, you can prebait a weedy area a few times and the fish will clear out the weed for you.

Weedy waters can be very frustrating, but if you can find the edges of the weedbeds, the fishing can be very easy. A marker float is essential to finding these transitions.

Here is a video on how to setup a marker float by using a sliding sinker and a cheap bobber.

[YOUTUBE]g-MmKZty22g[/YOUTUBE]


----------

